# Insurance on Parents Visit Visa



## pkams42 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to confirm if there is a valid health insurance on the visit visa that I got issued for my parents. The actual visa has nothing mentioned on it and neither do I have an insurance policy document. I do know that the cost of visa issuance included the cost of insurance as well.

Is there any place (online or otherwise) I can confirm the insurance details. I tried calling the DNRD call centre but did not get a satisfactory response.

Anybody here know or expereinced a situation like this? Will appreciate your assistance.

Thanks....Pkams42


----------



## pkams42 (Jun 1, 2012)

pkams42 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to confirm if there is a valid health insurance on the visit visa that I got issued for my parents. The actual visa has nothing mentioned on it and neither do I have an insurance policy document. I do know that the cost of visa issuance included the cost of insurance as well.
> 
> ...


So here goes...managed to get some info from the hospital itself. Apparently, you need to visit the main office of the DNRD in Karama and request for an insurance claim form. Am going there this afternoon. Will post my progress later on...Cheers


----------

